# Angelshop in Manavgat /Side Türkei ?



## fxschmxxstxrp (5. Juni 2012)

Hallo

Gibt es dort ein Angelshop bzw war einer von Euch schon mal da ?


----------



## gunnarli (8. Juni 2012)

*AW: Angelshop in Manavgat /Side Türkhttp://www.anglerboard.de/board/newreply.php?ei ?*

Moin Andreas,

lass Dich mit einem Taxi nach Manavgat zur Brücke über den Manavgat Fluß fahren (das ist so eine alte Stahlbrücke). Von dort gehst Du Richtung Westen auf der rechten Straßenseite. Du gehst in die erste Strasse, die nach rechts abgeht (Google sagt die Straße ist die "7020 sk"). In dieser Straße kommen nach etwa 50 - 70 m jeweils rechts und links ein Angelgeschäft. Die haben zumindestens vor 2 Jahren auch noch Euro genommen (heute kann man sich ja da nicht mehr so sicher sein  ). 

Wir waren damals in Titreyengöl (das ist so auf halben Weg zwischen Side und Manavgat. Dort habe ich einen Taxifahrer angesprochen und nach ein wenig Hand und Gestenkommunikation (er kannte das Wort "Angelmaschine") hat er mich direkt dort hingfahren. Ist vielleicht auch ein Ansatz 

Es war allerdings im Meer nicht allzuviel los. Kleinere Barschähnliche bekommt man auf Grund mit Hühnchenfleisch. 

Was auch funktionieren kann ist mit einem schwimmenden Spiro so weit wie geht rausbügeln und dann 
a) kleiner Haken (10er oder noch kleiner) mit Fladenbrotfetzen auf Meeräsche, am besten bei Sonnenschein
b) Forellenhaken (6er oder 8er) mit kleinem Fischfetzen auf Mittelmeerhorni, am besten Morgens


Viel Spaß

Gunnar


----------



## fxschmxxstxrp (8. Juni 2012)

*AW: Angelshop in Manavgat /Side Türkei ?*

Hallo

Vielen Dank für deine Info

Sind die Angel Shops gut ausgerüstet bzw lohnt sich der Besuch da ? Und wie sind die Preise ?


----------



## gunnarli (10. Juni 2012)

*AW: Angelshop in Manavgat /Side Türkei ?*



-Andreas- schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Vielen Dank für deine Info
> 
> Sind die Angel Shops gut ausgerüstet bzw lohnt sich der Besuch da ? Und wie sind die Preise ?



Hallo Andreas,

Es sind ein größerer und ein kleiner Laden. Beide aus meiner Sicht recht gut ausgerüstet. Wir hatten ein paar Ruten für uns mit, deshalb kann ich nicht viel über die Preise sagen. 

Ich spreche leider auch kein türkisch (außer den Tourifloskeln) und habe dort im wesentlichen mit Zeigen und Gesten kommuniziert. Darum habe ich nicht nach den Preisen gefragt. Ich hatte ja auch keine türkische Lira getauscht (Euro ist dort inoffizielle zweite Währung). Bezahlt habe ich pauschal 10 Euro für den Kram den ich gekauft habe. Das war aus meiner Sicht ein fairer Preis. 

Gruß

Gunnar


----------



## haarp1988 (8. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Angelshop in Manavgat /Side Türkei ?*

Bin grad in Side werde mal ab hecken was da geht... ick meld mich


----------



## haarp1988 (11. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Angelshop in Manavgat /Side Türkei ?*

Servus Leute bin grad in der Türkei... in manavgat wenn man von den Wasserfällen Richtung burgerking läuft Richtung Brücke direkt die nächste Strasse nach dem BK links rein in der gegend da sind 4 angelshops! 3 davon sind gut ausgestattet einer totaler rotz die preise sind die Hälfte wie bei uns... mfg michel


----------

